# Anyone ever use filtered fridge water for their tanks?



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Fridge filters are generally just activated carbon and sometimes a spun fiber or block filter for medium/large particulates.

No comparison to RO.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

yep, its not actually RO water or anything close to it.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

It's cheaper to buy water than replace those cartridges.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

> Just wondering if it would be safe to do this for my CRS tank.


Absolutely safe if maintained.



> Would I still need to condition the water with Prime?


Ultimately, yes. Maybe not for the first few months when the activated carbon is fresh. It really depends on how much water you are using (outside of just your aquarium). I believe you should have a rating on the activated carbon cartridge which should give you its anticipated usage rate.



> I usually get 5g jugs of RO water from the store, but since I got a new fridge, it would be easier to use the filtered water for my small tanks.


It really comes down to what you are comfortable doing. If you maintain the filters properly, they can last quite sometime and be very effective. I am not convinced that buying water is cheaper but it may be. But then you have to store it and lug it around. Poo poo that.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Make your own RO. Basic (2-3 stage; 20-50 gpd) under-sink systems are pretty affordable.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

cggorman said:


> Make your own RO. Basic (2-3 stage; 20-50 gpd) under-sink systems are pretty affordable.


Really? How affordable?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I was using a Britta for my shrimps before RO.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Place I order my parts from has one for $179. 4 stage, 50 GPD, 4 gal tank, & faucet.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Really? How affordable?


In the range of 80-200 and beyond.


----------

